# kona shonky?



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

i guess i missed this when all the 08 stuff was rolling out,but maybe some of you did too,kona has a cromo park/dj bike and it looks pretty cool.
http://www.konaworld.com/frames_landing.htm


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There was a thread about the Shonky. A lot of people hated on it for the name or the color or something. The geo is nothing spectacular, but at least it shows that Kona is paying attention and trying to improve on the geometry (as compared to the Cowan and likes).


----------



## UrbanPounder (Feb 19, 2007)

Question.....and sorry if its me being dense, but I did ponder a bit. On that link page each frame shown has a list of use with a 1 thru 5 dot rating at the bottom right. On a couple of frames there is a use "Thug Magnet". Whats the meaning? Thugs ride these? Or thugs like to steal these? Or ride one and you can hang with thugs? Just some marketing tool sayin its a cool frame?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

chick magnet would be better


----------

